# Erfahrungen mit rad-trikots.de



## 0_8_15 (6. September 2019)

Hab auf rad-trikots.de gerade sehr tolle Angebote gesehen. Hat wer Erfahrungen mit dem shop? Kann man dem trauen?


----------



## san82 (6. September 2019)

0_8_15 schrieb:


> Hab auf rad-trikots.de gerade sehr tolle Angebote gesehen. Hat wer Erfahrungen mit dem shop? Kann man dem trauen?



sieht mir seltsam aus. Kann auch kein Impressum auf der Seite finden. Das ist meistens ein schlechtes Zeichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Logic (6. September 2019)

Allein schon der "Klappentext" in der Suchmaschine:


> Preiswert Radtrikots Bestellen? Wir Haben Die Besten 2019 Von Radtrikots Im Ausverkauf. Kaufen Sie Radtrikot Langarm Jetzt Zum Kleinen Preis Online Auf rad-trikots.de!


Oder der Header auf der Seite:


> Der beste radtrikot Offizielle shop,Angebot Damen und Herren ein radsportbekleidung, billige radtrikot, willkommen zu radtrikot profiteams Outlet kaufen.


Oder die FAQ:


> FAQ
> 1. Kann ich darauf vertrauen, um auf dieser Webseite einkaufen?
> 
> Viele Menschen sind über die Sicherheit von Online-Transaktionen betroffen. Wir können Sie von der Sicherheit der *Schifffahrt* !!!!!! auf unserer Website sowie die Qualität der verkauften Produkte zu gewährleisten. Es ist sicher, hier einkaufen, wir wissen nicht weiter, um Ihre Zahlung Informationen auf der Website haben, nachdem Sie einkaufen. Wir wissen auch nicht Ihre persönlichen Daten an andere Parteien.



Mach einen höchst-offiziellen und seriösen Eindruck.
edit: jap, sehr sicher das alles





Noch Fragen?


----------



## saturno (6. September 2019)

*Umtausch und Rückgabe*

Wir sind zu Ihrer vollsten Zufriedenheit verpflichtet. Wenn Sie nicht mit unseren radtrikot zufrieden sind, werden wir glücklich sein, um eine Rückkehr zu akzeptieren.

1). Wenn Sie Ihren Kauf für Austausch zurückbringen wollen, sollten *Sie uns innerhalb von 15 Tagen ab dem Datum wenden Sie es erhalten haben*, wenn Sie die Ware zurücksenden wollen, werden wir 10% Ihrer Zahlung für unsere Porto berechnen, innerhalb von 7 Tagen. *Nach dem Zeitrahmen, wir akzeptieren keine zurückgeschickte.*

2). Gründe sicherzustellen, dass Ihre zurückgegebenen Artikel in Originalverpackung mit allem Zubehör, Umbauten, nicht getragen, verändert oder gewaschen und weiterverkauft werden können.

3). Original-Versand-und Bearbeitungsgebühren werden nicht zurückerstattet. *Rückholverschiffen* auf Kosten des Kunden.

4). Bitte teilen Sie uns die Tracking-Nummer, wenn Sie Ihren Kauf rückgängig machen, da wir nicht verantwortlich sein können für verloren gegangene Sendungen. Wir erstatten Ihnen erst, nachdem wir Ihre Einzelteile empfangen.

*Jede Frage, zögern Sie bitte nicht uns zu kontaktieren.*


----------



## FZ1 (6. September 2019)

und eingekauft ?


----------



## Sunny7478 (19. September 2019)

Dem Shop, rad-trikots.de, kann man nicht trauen!!! Habe dort bestellt und muss alles zurückschicken, aber es kommt keine Reaktion mehr von denen..
Eine Sache kam gar nicht, 2 wurden falsch geliefert und eine Sache war richtig ist aber zu klein..
Keine Kommunikation mit denen möglich!!
Also Finger weg von der Seite!!!


----------



## Suedolfen (4. September 2021)

Hi.
Ich habe den Shop mal getestet und eigentlich mit nichts gutem gerechnet. Nach der Bestellung gab es eine relativ schnelle Kontaktaufnahme. Die Bestellung ansich dauerte zwar knapp 3 Wochen, kam dann aber an und es hat auch gepasst.


----------



## esmirald_h (4. September 2021)

Suedolfen schrieb:


> Hi.
> Ich habe den Shop mal getestet und eigentlich mit nichts gutem gerechnet. Nach der Bestellung gab es eine relativ schnelle Kontaktaufnahme. Die Bestellung ansich dauerte zwar knapp 3 Wochen, kam dann aber an und es hat auch gepasst.


Und heute angemeldet ein Schelm der böses denkt😉

*Ich würde da nie was bestellen!*


----------

